# Gigging?



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Anyone want to go gigging tomorrow night? Will be on foot as my boat wants another thousand. Probably going somewhere around SLP unless you have a good walk-in spot. If so I can meet you there. I have a light and gigs. I know the weather doesn't look real favorable but I'm running out of vacation time so I'm going regardless.


----------

